# Good BW Bass



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haven't fished in awhile with the weather being how its been the last 2 months but did slip down to Blackwater yesterday morning around Holt. Didn't tear them up by any means but did catch 5 keeper bass including the big one, she went 6.9 lbs. All bites came on spinnerbait and buzzbait. FYI before any hearts start to bleed, I released the fish...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s a good day with all this water we’ve been dealing with


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hell, I be eatin them big filets, lol. Nice river fish

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Good looking ditch pickle


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bertha! Finally! That's a mighty fine bass Mr. Jcoss, especially this time of year.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jaster said:


> Hell, I be eatin them big filets, lol. Nice river fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


ha ya catch and release into the grease!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Really nice catch in my book. I would have let the big one go but the others would go to the house with me. Plenty of bass out there or FWC would not have relaxed the regulations.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love fresh river bass fillets in the the 12-16” range and will keep fish any time I’m fish hungry, but to me there is something sweet about catching a good bass, getting a few good pictures and watching it swim away after a successful catch. However, I have no problem either with someone catching a trophy and putting it on the wall, my PB is...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a really nice pig, jcoss! Especially for Blackwater. I would have thought the BW would have been too skinny up that far for good bass fishing. Good on you for releasing it. It's getting tougher to find taxidermists who will do biological mounts these days, imo better to let the big ones swim and just get pictures, length, girth, and weight and have a replica made for the wall. Smaller fish, hell people need to keep more of them! Small bass are over-populated as it is, they need culling.

Awesome catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dats a fine big ole green trout!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob!
Nice catch sir!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a toad.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice report. I haven't been bass fishing this year. Looks like YR is about right at Milligan.


----------

